# A typical Kai Lord adventure...NOT



## Kai Lord (Sep 19, 2002)

Tony the Tiger walks into a bar and orders 12 shots.  He has the bartender line them up on the bar and he immediately starts downing them, one right after the other.

The bartender asks, "Why are you drinking those so fast?"

Tony the Tiger says, "You would too if you had what I have."

"What do you have?"

"75 cents."


----------



## Jeph (Sep 19, 2002)

Darn you, Kai Lord! I broke a rib laughing! I'm sending you the medical bill right now!


----------



## Magius del Cotto (Sep 19, 2002)

My, that puts all of the wierd (but somehow effective) stuff that I've been through with my old group to shame.  Wow, you must've been creatively miffed (or, conversely, he uncreatively confused).


----------



## Xarlen (Sep 19, 2002)

You are a very spiteful man.


----------



## Kai Lord (Sep 19, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *You are a very spiteful man. *




It was just a joke, dude.


----------



## Triumph (Sep 19, 2002)

Hee hee hee.  Greatness!


----------



## Anubis (Sep 20, 2002)

That was the funniest story I ever heard!

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## kenjib (Sep 20, 2002)

That is hilarious!!!

Tony is a surrealist genius.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Sep 21, 2002)

Oh man. That is absolutely hilarious! 
Thanks for sharing. 

If my players ever complain that the adventure is going badly I'll show them this and then wait for the apologies.


----------



## Carnifex (Sep 21, 2002)

Oh gods that is funny  I've been getting odd glances from other people in the computer room because I've been laughing so hard.

I have to admit I've done similar things before though, although nothing quite so spectacular. We were a party being run through some dungeon and the DM really hadn't done much in the way of prep work when it came to thinking about what the PO's might do that would differentiate from what he thought would happne.

Oops.

Well, it started badly when I was playing a dwarven cleric. I don't think I had much choice about character type, I seem to remember he handed us each out a ready-made character. Dwarven cleric, fine, but I ask him what god I worshipped.

A deity of peace, apparently.

Now, we were all the children/retainers of some royal peoples or somesuch, so why the hell they sent us rather than elite soldiers to clean otu this dungeon and retrieve a magical staff stolen from the high priest I don't know. Anyway, all of us players went out of our way to do silly things and find plot holes etc. As a cleric of a deity of peace, my character stalwartly refused to take part in any of the violence and fighting, instead just healing the occasional person. Then, much later in the adventure when we'd retrieved the staff but were still hacking through beasties, it had all gotten a little bit t, well, crap, and I was bored. During one battle my dwarf decided to try and usethe staff by just randomly speaking command words.

The DM hadn't even considered this, so said, 'okay, er, eh, okay, you manage to get it to cast flamestrike, incinerating an orc.'

And in this moment, illuminated by the burning corpse of the unfortunate orc, the dwarf realised that his real love was in fact fire. And started burning everything.  Eventually he was in a position back in the good guys territory where some elves came to meet the survivors and he started flamestriking them as well. When they were about to kill him off (com e on, he was only a lvl 1 cleric!) he shoved the staff in his mouth and flamestruck himself as well 

Ah, the good old days of silly campaigns with massive plot holes


----------



## madriel (Sep 21, 2002)

That was awesome


----------

